# Queen Nefertari's Tomb now available as Virtual Tour



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2018)

Ever fancied visiting the Valley of the Kings, but without all the hassle?

Well, now you can visit at least one of them - the tomb of Queen Nefertari - presuming you have a VR headset and access to steam: Virtual Reality May Help Save Ancient Egypt's 'Sistine Chapel'

And here's where it's available at Steam: Nefertari: Journey to Eternity on Steam


----------

